# QAD Nocks?!?!?



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone had experience with these??? I recently boght a dozen to try since they looked like a quality product.

After receiving them I installed them on my arrows, & Im kinda second guessing myself on these things...They nock on the string but, I am not 100% satisfied with how these look.

Has anyone had these for extended period of time?? Results?? Here is a pic so you can see them on the string...


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been using them for about a year now. Very happy with everything about them.


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

I used them this summer, Loved the fit on the string and the plastic quality, but the design made me crash to many rear ends on my GT ultralites as it does not lead the point away from the shaft. Now shooting GT accu nocks again.

//Rickard


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i use them on some arrows, allows you to use a very small d-loop !


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive been using them for several years hunting & 3D. I can draw & let down & they wont unnock themselves.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been using them for a few years. No problem hunting or practice. If you think about it, they have removed the part of the nock that is not used. I don't know, but I would think they would give you a cleaner release. But that's just a guess.

Ches.


----------

